# رداً على موضوع الأغانى .. ♥♥ للنقاش ♥♥ ..



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هى أغنيتك المفضلة ؟

الحقيقة أنا أختلف فى الرأى مع أخى / أختى marcelino 

ولكن كل أحترامى لشخصه الكريم ولرأيه ..

بعد القراءة المـُتأنية للموضوع ..

يتبلور المحور الأساسى للموضوع حول الأتى :

1- إن أغانى العالم تُـثـيـر الشهوات الشبابية ..

2-وصف الفن وأربابه " بالجهل " مـُستخدماً وصف الكـِتـاب المـُقدس ..

3- سلبيات الأغانى المـُتمثلة فى فساد البيوت وعصيان الشباب و أنحرافهم ألخ ..

4-ربط الفن بالدين والمقصود العبادة الوثنية ..

5-ربط المـَصير السئ لبعـض الفنانين بأنه يـَقـع عـلـى عـاتـق الفن وأخلاء مـَسئـوليتهم تماماً ..

الحقيقة أنا ذكرت تلك النقاط ليتم الحوار على أساسها حتى لايضيع الهدف الأساسى من الحوار ..

أتشرف بمشاركة الجميع من أخواتى لأنه بالحقيقة موضوع شائك جداً وله دور محورى فى حياتنا اليومية ..

شاركونى بالرأى ربما أكون على خطأ أقنعونى وإن أقتنعت بصحة رأيكم المُـنتظر سأتراجع عن موقفى علانية ..

بحبكم كلكم ..*♥*


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*دفاعى عن مبدأ تحريم الفن عموماً وبعد ذلك سأتناول بردى على العناصر المُعلنة بالموضوع ..

أنا أتفق معك أخى / أختى مارسلينو .. 

أن هناك نوع مـُنحدر من الفن أو أنى أكون متأسف لأطلاق على هذا النوع المـُنحدر أسم " الفن " لأن الفن برئ منه "براءة الذئب من دم يوسف " ..

إن الفن قد وُجِدَ لمـُتعة بَـنى البشر ولم يكن أبداً مـُعارض للدين ..

إن الفن يسمو بالروح لأعلى أحساس ممكن تتصوره لأن أحساس الأنسان بالفن معنوى وليس إحساس مادى ..

وهدف العلاقة مع الله السمو بالروح والسيطرة على شهوات الجسد ..

إذن فإن الفن والدين يتلاقيان فى نقطة واحدة وهدفهم واحد ..

أيضاً أشير لنقطة هامة جداً " فن الترانيم الروحية " فهى للعبادة مع الله ومحاولة منا للدخول والتعمق بالجو الروحى 

الجميل وهذا أيضاً دليل على أهمية الفن ..

أخى / أختى مارسلينو ..

مثال بسيط : هناك شاب و شابة يحب كل منهما الأخر بشرط حُب طاهر ونقى ومسيحى ينتهى بالزواج والرباط المقدس ..

فكيف يترنم تلك الحبيبان بترنيمة روحية هل ذلك منطقى أو واقعى أو صحيح ؟؟ !! 

هل تصلح الترنيمة فى تلك الموقف الرومانسى للتعبير عن المشاعر العاطفية التى يحملها كل طرف للأخر فى قلبه ؟؟!! 

بالطبع لا وذلك فى رأيئ وما ينصه لى المنطق والواقع ..

كل شئ وله أسلوبه فى التعامل ..

الترانيم للصلاة ..

والموسيقى الرومانسية و الأغانى الراقية للتعبير عن المشاعر ..

أخى / أختى مارسلينو ..

الأنسان مجموعة متشابكة من المشاعر والحالات المزاجية المختلفة والمركبة التى تتأثر بعواطفه وما يمر به من أحداث ..

فلم يكن منطقى توحيد نوع معين من الموسيقى المـُعبرة عن المشاعر فى كل الأوقات ..

أستحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أخى / أختى مارسلينو ..

ليس معنى سماعى بعض السيمفونيات الموسيقية أو بعض الأغانى الراقية أن هذا يؤثر على علاقتى بالله ..

أنا أدافع عن الموسيقى والفن الراقى عموماً ..

مثال :

هناك نوعان من الحب برأيئ : الحب الجسدى و الحب الروحى ..

الحب الجسدى : هو الحب الشهوانى الحيوانى _ أعتذر عن الكلمة _المؤقت الذى يزول بإنتهاء الشهوة وتلك النوع لا يتوقف عند فتاة ولا يُميز بين فتاة وأخرى ..

الحب الروحى : هو الذى يجب أن يتمتع به الأنسان الحقيقى الذى يحترم أداميته مع حبيبته لأنه بالفعل حب راقى يعيش للأبد يقوم على حب الطباع الجميلة والسلوكيات التى ينفرد بها الشخص فى نظر حبيبه ..

ممكن جداً أن يتغنى تلك الشابان بنفس الأغنية أو يستمعوا لنفس السيمفونية ولكن أحدهما يخطأ والأخر لا 

حتى ولو كان الخطأ بالفكر فهذا ليس مسئولية الفن نهائياً بل مسئولية فكر الأنسان ..*


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*" ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجسه بل الخارج منه " ..

إن أى خطأ نرتكبه فهو ليس منعكس علينا بل صادر فكره من داخلنا وأرتكبناه بأقتناع راسخ ..

الأنسان ليس مُقيد بل مُخير فى كل شئ ..

لو كانت الأشياء التى حولنا هى التى تُجبرنا على الخطأ ..

معنى هذا أن الأنسان مُصَير  وهذا ليس صحيح ..

ونحن متفقين على تلك النقطة ولسنا بحاجة لأثبات أن الأنسان مخير و حر الأرادة ..

إذن فلماذا نلقى بأخطائنا على عاتق الفن أو غيره من الأشياء ؟؟ !! 

لا يوجد مبرر منطقى ..*

*أخى / أختى مارسلينو هناك عمالقة فى الفن وخاصة الموسيقى مثل 

yanni ; mozart ; george zamfir ; bethoven ..

كل هؤلاء وغيرهم أنتجوا أشكالاً متنوعة من الفن الراقى وأمتعونا به.. 

فلماذا ننكرهم الأن ونلعن فنهم وموهبتهم ؟؟ !!

أنا من أشد المُـتابعين لهؤلاء و بكون فى حالة مرتفعة جداً من الشجن الناتج من أحساسهم بالفن الراقى ..*


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*ردى على المحاور الأساسية بالموضوع ..

1- إن أغانى العالم تُـثـيـر الشهوات الشبابية ..

الحقيقة ممكن الأغانى المتدنية المستوى تثير الشهوات الجسدية ..

ولكن هذا لايعد أبداً أن الفن هو السبب ..

الشهوة الجسدية تتحرك طبقاً لرغبة الشاب وليس على الفن أدنى مسئولية فى ذلك ..

مثال : عند سماع كليب أغنية فى جو عائلى وسماع نفس كلمات الأغنية فى جلسة خاصة منفردة للشاب ..

لماذا يتأثر الشاب بالأغنية بمفرده ؟؟ 

لأن الشاب أو الشابة هما اللذان يبحثان عن الشهوة ..

وهذا الذى أقصده بالفعل أن الفن برئ من شهوات الشباب ..

ولماذا الشاب لم يتأثر بالأغنية فى الجو العائلى ؟؟

أين عاطفة الشاب فى الجو العائلى ؟؟

بداخل الفريزر .. !!

عجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

مثال أخر : أحد الأشخاص كان يشاهد إحدى عروض فن الباليه والكارثة أثناء العرض نشطت شهوته الجسدية ..

هل هذا مسئولية فن الباليه بالطبع لالالالالالالالالا فأنها ترجع للشخص نفسه ..

وأبسط دليل باقى الحضور للعرض طبيعيين جداً ..

الشهوات الشبابية والجسدية تتحرك لعدة عوامل منها الأتى :

1- عدم نقاء الفكر الناتج عن تدنى المستوى الروحى ..

2- التربية والنشأة السليمة للشاب لها دور كبير فى ذلك ..
بمعنى التربية المتزمتة لا داعى لها لأنها لا تحفظ أولادنا بالعكس فهى تنشأهم نشأة قائمة على الحرمان ..

3- الرغبة فى معرفة الأخر ومعرفه الولد للبنت والعكس ..
إن لم تتم المعرفة من أهل الثقة والعلم وتزويد الشباب بالمعرفة الصحيحة المتمثلة فى معرفة كيف تفكر البنت والعكس ؟؟ وماهى طبيعة الولد الجسدية والعكس ؟؟
إن لم يتم ذلك فسيخرج جيل جديد من الشباب الذى نشاهده الأن وهو الشباب اللاجئ لمواقع الـ porn وغيره ..

4-المعاملة مع رغبات الشباب بالقمع وليس بالأقناع ..

الحل لهذا برأيئ :

إن التربية الأن فهى علم له أصوله لأن الأولاد فى زمن المعرفة المبكر يعرفون أشياء كثيرة قبل أوانها فيجب التعامل مع ذلك بحكمة ووعى بأسلوب الأقناع من الأب والأم والكاهن الناضج ليس دينياً فقط بل وثقافياً ..  

3- سلبيات الأغانى المـُتمثلة فى فساد البيوت وعصيان الشباب و أنحرافهم ألخ ..

إن الأغانى لم تفسد البيوت كما أوضحت سابقاً أن الأنسان هوالمسئول عن أفعاله الناتجة عن فكره ..

أخطاء الأنسان ليست مكتسبة بل مصدرها من داخلنا وننفذها بأقتناع فأنها ليست مسئولية الفن .. 

4-ربط الفن بالدين والمقصود العبادة الوثنية ..

الفن موجود بوجود الأنسان ويثبت لنا تاريخ الأنسان الأول ذلك فى محاولاته فى أختراع الألات الموسيقية المختلفة ..

إن الفن ليس مرتبط بدين بل هو مرتبط بأحساس الأنسان فقط ..

لوحى الشريعة تم كسرهم ليس من أجل رقص الشعب ولكن من أجل صنعهم للعجل الذهبى وأرتكابهم معصية أمام الله ..

إن الفن شئ نقى لايعبر عن أى شئ خطأ ..

مثال : الشعب أقام الأحتفالات حول العجل الذهبى المصنوع بالأيادى ..
نفس الموقف الأحتفالات بالموسيقى أمام تابوت العهد ..
كلاهما فن ..

ولكن الفرق بينهم فكر الشعب فى الموقفين .. 

5-ربط المـَصير السئ لبعـض الفنانين بأنه يـَقـع عـلـى عـاتـق الفن وأخلاء مـَسئـوليتهم تماماً ..

أيضاً هذا ليس مسئولية الفن لأن الأفعال مسئول عنها أصحابها هذه ليست قاعدة نظلم بها الفن ..*


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2009)

لن اطيل سأختصر

الفن القديم  معقول وفيه الحب العذري

وحب الروح التي لا تتناقض مع الدين..

طبعا تسطيع ان تكون قديساً وانت بين الناس

لو اردت ...
وحتى لو كنت من النوع الذي يضحك وينكت..

انما اليوم اصبح طبعا وليس الجميع انما الاكثرية من الشباب

يهمهم قبل الصوت الصورة

وقبل الفن بتفسه لبس المغنية...الى اخره..

انما هناك استثنائات..

الشكر الك للموضوع اخي

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الاشئاء تحل لي ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق 
كل الاشياء تحل لي ولكن لا يتسلط عليا شئ 
هو ده مختصر الموضوع من وجهة نظري انا شايفة ان مفيس حد بيعمل حاجة غصب عنه الموضوع كله في ايدي انا لو عايزة اسمع اغاني واعمل اي حاجة هعملها وببقي عارفه ديه صح او غلط فانا اللي بختار وطبعا الاختيار بيتوقف علي عده عوامل طبعا المفروض انها موجوده فينا كلنا كابناء الملك


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> كل الاشئاء تحل لي ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق
> كل الاشياء تحل لي ولكن لا يتسلط عليا شئ
> هو ده مختصر الموضوع من وجهة نظري انا شايفة ان مفيس حد بيعمل حاجة غصب عنه الموضوع كله في ايدي انا لو عايزة اسمع اغاني واعمل اي حاجة هعملها وببقي عارفه ديه صح او غلط فانا اللي بختار وطبعا الاختيار بيتوقف علي عده عوامل طبعا المفروض انها موجوده فينا كلنا كابناء الملك



مُتشكر لرأيك ولمشاركتك ..

يعنى معنى كلامك إن حضرتك بتأيدى تحريم الأغانى ولا لاء ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بص مافيش حاجه اسمها حرام
والاغانى  فى منها كتير  لو سمعها شخص بنيه وعقل صافى مش هيفكر فى اى حاجه ولا هتاثر عليه
لكن لو شخص سمعها وهو فكره مش نقى  ساعتها هتكون بتحرك الغرائز جواه
وفى اغانى بتكون شعبية ومستواها وحش جدا  فعلا مش لازم الانسان يسمعها ان كان فكرة نقى او لا
موضوع جميل يامينا
​


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> لن اطيل سأختصر
> 
> الفن القديم  معقول وفيه الحب العذري
> 
> ...



أشكرك حبيبى لمشاركتك الجميلة ..

ولكن 

الفن ليس له عمر ولكن نقدر نقول أن هناك فن راقى ذو قيمة وهدف وأخر ليس له معنى ..

كنت عايز أعرف موقفك من تحريم الأغانى ولا لاء ..


----------



## فتاة الادغال (5 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مدمنة اغانى ولا استطيع التختص منها ماذا افعل


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> بص مافيش حاجه اسمها حرام
> والاغانى  فى منها كتير  لو سمعها شخص بنيه وعقل صافى مش هيفكر فى اى حاجه ولا هتاثر عليه
> لكن لو شخص سمعها وهو فكره مش نقى  ساعتها هتكون بتحرك الغرائز جواه
> وفى اغانى بتكون شعبية ومستواها وحش جدا  فعلا مش لازم الانسان يسمعها ان كان فكرة نقى او لا
> ...



أختى كوكى أنا عارف أن مفيش حاجة عندنا فى المسيحية أسمها حراااااااااااام وحلال ..

أنه بيحرم الفن ويصف فن العالم بالجهل .. 

بس الفكرة دى منطلقة من موضوع أخونا marcelino ..

أنا كنت عايز أعرف رأيك النهائى فى أنك بتوافقى ع الفن ولا لاء ..

أشكرك لمشاركتك ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا رايي ان الترانيم جميلة جدا وبتخلي الواحد مرتاح جدا *
*بعكس الاغاني بتخلي الواحد بيفكر في حاجات مش عايز بتفكرها*
*بس مش يمنع من فترة لاخري بنسمع اغاني بس مش دايما*
*يعني انا مثلا بسمع ترانيم اغلب الوقت وكل يوم بدور علي ترانيم جديدة *
*بعكس الاغاني *
*ربنا يقوينا ويدينا نعمة*
*ميرسي مينا علي الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 نوفمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أشكرك حبيبى لمشاركتك الجميلة ..
> 
> ولكن
> 
> ...




لا تحريم ايه...؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل حاجة ضمن المعقول..

بس لو انتبهت لردي ..

الاغاني التي تعتمد على الاغراء وليس الفن هي غلط

طبعا يتناقض مع الدين انما كمسيحيين ليس هناك من فتاوى 

ووتحريم .. انما الخطيئة تأتي بالنظر ايضا..

[q-bible]

اقرأ الأصحاح كاملا متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 29 فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.


[/q-bible]


----------



## marmora jesus (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الاغاني عبارة عن موسيقي مصحوبة بكلمات وان يكون سماعي ليها حرام او لا ده شئ يتوقف عليا انا من خلال تخيلي للكلمات وسماعي للاغنية

انا من رأي ان الاغاني مش حرام في حالة انها لو بتعبر عن مشاعر حقيقية جوايا لان المشاعر دي اجمل حاجة خلقها ربنا في الانسان واوقات كتير الانسان بيحتاج انه يسمع كلمات توصف شعور جواه هو مش عارف يعبر عنه

كمان زي ما قولت يا مينا اوقات الانسان بيكون في مواقف او جواه مشاعر مش هينفع وقتها يقول ترنيمة او يسمع ترنيمة علي امل انها تلمس مشاعره اللي جواه لان طبعا الترانيم دي تخص ربنا وعلاقتنا بيه واكيد وجودها في حياتنا من الاساسيات فاكيد هنحتاج اننا نسمع اغنية تتناسب مع حالتنا

يعني انا هقول مثال عن نفسي من كام يوم اتنيح اب كاهن غالي عليا جدا اكيد المفروض مش اسمع اغاني او اي حاجه علشان حالة الحزن بس حسيت اني محتاجة اسمع حاجه توصف الحزن اللي جوايا وبسمع اغنية فقدتك يا اعز الناس انا شايفة ان ده مش حرام ولا حاجة

ميرسي ليك يا مينا علي المناقشة الجميلة

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أختى كوكى أنا عارف أن مفيش حاجة عندنا فى المسيحية أسمها حراااااااااااام وحلال ..
> 
> أنه بيحرم الفن ويصف فن العالم بالجهل ..
> 
> ...



الفن المحتروم والراقى اكيد بوافق عليه غير كده نو


----------



## marmora jesus (5 نوفمبر 2009)

فتاة الادغال قال:


> انا مدمنة اغانى ولا استطيع التختص منها ماذا افعل


 

بعد اذنك يا مينا لانك صاحب الموضوع عندي تعليق صغير علي فتاة الادغال

بصي اجمل وانسب وقت تقدر تتخلصي فيه من الاغاني هو اسبوع الالام هو ممكن تتخلصي منها في اي وقت بس في اسبوع الالام بيكون ليه طعم تاني خالص لو قدرتي تعيشي اسبوع الالام بمعني الكلمة هتلاقي نفسك مش قادرة تسمعي اغنية تاني ولو كنتي موجوده في مكان فيه اغاني هتلاقي نفسك مش مركزه معاها زي زمان

علشان تقدري تتخلصي منها اسمعي ترانيم بس مش مجرد موسيقي وكلمات وبس لا تخيلي وحسي كل كلمة بتتقال فيها فعلا هتحسي بجمال الترانيم وكل ما تحبي تسمعي اي حاجه هتلاقي نفسك بتشغلي الترانيم

كمان حاليا في ترانيم بتوصف اصعب حالات الانسان واغلبية الوقت بيكون محتاج لسماعها وهي لما يكون مخنوق او تعبان او لما يحس ان الدنيا بتضيق عليه وفي نفس الوقت بيكون فيها كلمة تعزية تصبر الانسان علي حاله

اسفة لو كنت طولت في كلامي

هو ده رأي ممكن اكون غلط او صح


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا رايي ان الترانيم جميلة جدا وبتخلي الواحد مرتاح جدا *
> *بعكس الاغاني بتخلي الواحد بيفكر في حاجات مش عايز بتفكرها*
> *بس مش يمنع من فترة لاخري بنسمع اغاني بس مش دايما*
> *يعني انا مثلا بسمع ترانيم اغلب الوقت وكل يوم بدور علي ترانيم جديدة *
> ...



أختى روكا أشكرك لمشاركتك الجميلة ..

أنا الأغانى مش هى الهدف أنا بتكلم على مبدأ الفن عموماً زى الموسيقى ..

أنا بتكلم هل توافقين على الأستماع لها أم تعتبريه حراااااااام ..؟؟!!

والموضوع كله فكرته ظهرت من موضوع أخونا marcelino ..

الذى يُظهر فكرة تحريم الفن ويصف  فن العالم بالجهل ..


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

فتاة الادغال قال:


> انا مدمنة اغانى ولا استطيع التختص منها ماذا افعل



الأدمان فى حد ذاته خطر جداً لأنه يعنى العبودية ..

ونحن لسنا عبيد لأى شئ ..

الله لم يضعنا فى منزلة العبيد وجعلنا أولاده ..

لابد من تحريرك لنفسك بتكوين الرغبة الأولى فى التحررمن أى عبودية فهذا دورك والباقى بالصلاة ..

موضوع النقاش يدور حول هل توافقين على تحريم الفن ووصف فن العالم بالجهل وأن الترانيم فقط هى الشئ الجيد ؟؟

قبل أن تدلى بجواب أقرئى الموضوع الأساسى  ثم ردى ووضحى وجهة نظرك الشخصية ..

ذلك الفكر هو الفكر المنبثق من فكر موضوع " أيه أغنيتك المفضلة ؟ "


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> لا تحريم ايه...؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> كل حاجة ضمن المعقول..
> 
> ...



كلام جميل جداً ..

أؤيدك فى موقفك ..

أنا لم أقصد بكلامى الأغانى بحد ذاتها ولكن الفن عموماً وهو المصطلح الأكثر شمولية ..

إذن فلم يكن الفن الراقى قاصراً ع الترانيم فقط بل هناك سيمفونيات موسيقية راقية أيضاً ..

أشكرك لمشاركتك وتم فهم موقفك المؤيد للفن الراقى ..


----------



## abokaf2020 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

لا مع ولا ضد واحنا مش عندنا حاجة امها تحريم ما انا قلت كل الاشايء تحل لي مع الاحتفاظ اني لا يتسلط عليا شئ ومش كل حاجة توافقني كبنت او ابن المسيح وانا عن نفسي بسمع اغاني ومش اقدر اقول حرام وحلال المهم اني اكون بسمعها في المعقول ومش بسمع اغاني فيها كلام وحش او اغاني بتثير شهوات


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> الاغاني عبارة عن موسيقي مصحوبة بكلمات وان يكون سماعي ليها حرام او لا ده شئ يتوقف عليا انا من خلال تخيلي للكلمات وسماعي للاغنية
> 
> انا من رأي ان الاغاني مش حرام في حالة انها لو بتعبر عن مشاعر حقيقية جوايا لان المشاعر دي اجمل حاجة خلقها ربنا في الانسان واوقات كتير الانسان بيحتاج انه يسمع كلمات توصف شعور جواه هو مش عارف يعبر عنه
> 
> ...



الحقيقة كلام موزون جداً ..

أشكرك لمشاركتك الجميلة ..

طبعاً مفيش أرقى من الفن ..

وربنا يصبر قلبك لنياحة أبونا الكاهن ..

نورتى الموضوع ..

تم فهم موقفك عن الفن وتأييدك له ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> الفن المحتروم والراقى اكيد بوافق عليه غير كده نو



هل الفن الراقى والمحترم فى وجهة نظرك قاصر على الترانيم الروحية فقط ولا ممكن نلاقيه فى الموسيقى الرومانسية مثلاً ؟؟


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> بعد اذنك يا مينا لانك صاحب الموضوع عندي تعليق صغير علي فتاة الادغال
> 
> بصي اجمل وانسب وقت تقدر تتخلصي فيه من الاغاني هو اسبوع الالام هو ممكن تتخلصي منها في اي وقت بس في اسبوع الالام بيكون ليه طعم تاني خالص لو قدرتي تعيشي اسبوع الالام بمعني الكلمة هتلاقي نفسك مش قادرة تسمعي اغنية تاني ولو كنتي موجوده في مكان فيه اغاني هتلاقي نفسك مش مركزه معاها زي زمان
> 
> ...



لا أتفضلى بكل حرية أحنا بنتحاور مع بعض للوصول لنتيجة وهدف يفيد الكل .. 

ومن حق أى حد أنه يرد ويحاور ..

أحنا كلنا أخوات مفيش بينا مراتب أو فرق ..

ربنا معاكى ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> هل الفن الراقى والمحترم فى وجهة نظرك قاصر على الترانيم الروحية فقط ولا ممكن نلاقيه فى الموسيقى الرومانسية مثلاً ؟؟



اكيد ممكن تلاقيه فى الموسيقى الرومانسيه مافيهاش اى مشكله فى كل حاجه فى الوحش والحلو​


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> اكيد ممكن تلاقيه فى الموسيقى الرومانسيه مافيهاش اى مشكله فى كل حاجه فى الوحش والحلو​



معنى كلامك أنك بتأيدى الفن وإن الفن الراقى ليس قاصر على الترانيم ..

كلام جميل جداً ..

أؤيدك ..

وطبعاً أنا معاكى إن هناك نوع من الفن ليس له هدف ولا معنى وغرضه الأغراء ويجب الأبتعاد عنه لنحفظ أنفسنا ..


----------



## الياس السرياني (6 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز:
أنا مع الأخوة في أنه هنالك فن جميل وراقي
وأنا بصراحة كُنت أحب الأغاني الرومنسية 
والموسيقا (كعزف ياني على البيانو...)
وأؤيد رأيك أخي مينا في أن الانسان الباحث عن الشهوة
فهو سيجدها في أي شيء يفعل أو يرى أو يسمع....الخ
أما أن أقول أن الفن بشكل عام (زبالة آسف على التعبير) فلا
لستُ أراه كذلك
الرب يبارك حياتكم...


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

elias017 قال:


> أخي العزيز:
> أنا مع الأخوة في أنه هنالك فن جميل وراقي
> وأنا بصراحة كُنت أحب الأغاني الرومنسية
> والموسيقا (كعزف ياني على البيانو...)
> ...



كلام جميل جداً ..

أشكرك لمشاركتك ..

معنى كلامك أنك مؤيد للفن الراقى وأن الفن الراقى ليس قاصر على الترانيم الروحية ..

وأنا أيضاً أؤيدك وذلك هى وجهة نظرى ..

الفكرة كلها تنحصر فى عدم أقتصار الفن الراقى على الترانيم بل هناك فن أخر راقى وذو قيمة وهدف .. 

هذه وجه نظرنا التى تختلف مع موضوع " أيه أغنيتك المفضلة ؟ " ..

أشكرك حبيبى ..


----------



## antonius (6 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اعتبر الفن امر عظيم ...
مشكلتي هي مع من يستخدمه لغرض شرير...! 
ولكن هذا برأيي لا يجب ان يجعلنا نرفضه كاملا...وانما نكون حذرين فيما نسمع


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم
متابع...
*​


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2009)

المشكلة مش فى الاغانى المشكلة انا رد فعل الاغانى والكليبات دى عليا بيكون ازاى انا فى حاجات بشوفها اكتر من اقوم خالص من قدام التلفزيون حجات تقرف بجد عرض  مش اغانى دى الكليبات الاغانى هى فينها اصلا فين الناس اللى بتغنى اصلا دا بقو اكتر من الهم على القلب واحد يقول خيانه والتانى يقول حب عالمى والتالت يغنى للمرتب والرابع للسجاير مش هو دا اللى بدور عليه انا حتى الاغانى عن الحب مفهوم خاطىء 
اانا بدور على حاجة عدله اسمعها مش لاقيه انا من وجهه نظرى لما بسمع ام كلثوم ولا حليم ولا عبد الوهاب دى الناس اللى بتعرف تغنى بجد كلام محترم موسيقى مش اوفر لما بسمعهممش بفكر غير فى خطيبى وقتهاانما بزمة انا راضية ضميركم تروح تسمع اغنية للحمار ولا بكره اسرائيل شعبولا تعملو ايه احنا فى زمن الفن الهابط مفيش اساسا لا صوت ولا لحن وقرفونا كل شوية مغنى ولا 10 يطبعو نفسى اعرف مقايس اختيارهم ايه يجو يشوفو مرنمينا صوت ولحن


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا احيك يا مينا علي طرحك للموضوع الشائك كتير 

احنا طبعا كلنا عارفين اني مفيش عندنا شئ اسمه حرام وحلال
احنا عندنا يليق بيا اعمله ومش يليق مش اعمله

الاغاني معظمها احساس نابع من شخص بيوصف مشاعره فيها
وهي عباره عن كلمات مثل الشعر والنثر والزجل
معني كدا اني كمان دول لا يليق بيا اني اقراهم او اسمعهم


وانا مع اخواتي اللي بيقولوا
ان في فن محترم وفن هابط
وطبعا كل واحد يقدر يعرف ويميز يسمع ايه
ويوجهه فكره ومشاعره ازاي
وهو دا الاساس
انا لما بسمع او اقرا كلمات معينه
بفكر فيها ازاي
وتاخدني معاها لحد فين

انا معاكم طبعا في اغاني مثيره للشهوات
ودا هيتوقف عليا انا وعلي فكري وحياتي

وطبعا 

كل الاشياء تحل لي ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق
كل الاشياء تحل لي ولا يتسلط عليا شئ

في النهايه انا المسيطر الوحيد علي نفسي
مش الاغاني او الكلمات او الفيديو اللي بشوفه


وميرسي يا مينا
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2009)

انا من رأيى ان الاغانى اللى تخاطب القلب والوجدان بكلمات راقية وموسيقى غير صاخبة هادئة مفيش مشكلةمنها
اما الاغانى اللى تخاطب الغرائز بكلمات او حركات زيى الفيديو كليب  طبعا لايليق باولاد الملك التعامل معاها


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*لن اتحدث عن سياسة التحريم لان اخوتى غطوا ووفوا فى هذه النقطه 
وانا ومن وجهة نظرى المتواضعه ارى الفن كما ارى اى شىء اخر سلاح ذو حدين أو كالعمله التى لها وجهان
فجهاز الكمبيوتر مثلا من الممكن  استخدامه فى اشياء مفيده ومن الممكن ان يستخدم فى اشياء ضاره
والسكين الذى نستخدمه فى تقطيع الطعام ممكن ان يستخدم كوسيلة قتل
الفن ايضاً نراه احياناً راقى فنحترمه ويكون لائق واحيانا نرى اشياء اخرى تتخفى وراءه وهى لا علاقه لها بالفن
وبصوره اوضح ما يسمونه كليبات واغانى تجاريه انا لا اراها لائقه بنا وانا عن نفسى لا اتابعها نهائيااااااا
ميرررسى يا مينا على اثارتك لهذا الموضوع الذى اراه هادف
واسمحلى اتابع معاك باقى الاراء
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*انت تستحق تقيم يا مينا علي فتحك للنقاش الجيد  دة 

احنا في المسيحية مفيش مسالة حرام وحلال 

طبعا الفن الراقي الجميل ليس علية اي جدال ويثري النفس ويرفعها الي حالة جميلة 

و لما يكون الفكر والقلب نقي بيكون كل شيء يسمعة الفرد بيوصلة بنقاء 

ممكن جدا  جملة في اغنية يسمعها شخص فكرة نقي تبقي عادي ولكن شخص تاني تبقي بالنسبالة عثرة ويروح فكرة لبعيد 

اذن الاغاني مش حرام والفن شيء جميل جدااااا يسمو  بالانسان  ولكن الفيصل في الشخص نفسة وعقلة ونقاء قلبة 

انا عن نفسي مش كل الوقت بسمع الحان وترانيم وقداسات وفية اوقات ببقي فيها  حابة اسمع اغاني 
مرسي خالص يا مينا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوعك رائع جدا يا مينا 
فى مره من مرات حضورى لاجتماع قداسه البابا 
بعت له سؤال وهو
هل الاغانى حرام ام لا ؟؟
كان رد قداسته لطيف جدا وجميل 
قال 
الاغانى الروحيه فهى تزيد الروح جمالا وتأملا فى الله 
اما الاغانى غير الروحيه فهى تشعل الغرائز 
كان هذا رده على السؤال 
بالنسبه لموضوعك يا مينا 
ان الاغانى غير حرام 
بمعنى ان المسيحيه لا تحرم شىء 
كل الاشياء تحل لى وليس كل الاشياء تعمل معى 
فهى ليست حرام
كما ذكروا اخوتى 
انه يوجد فن راقى ومحترم 
وفن غير لائق اى انه ضار لنا 
فيجب إلا نتابعه او نسمعه او نشاهده 
شكرا ليك يا مينا على الموضوع
واسف على الاطاله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 

طبعا انا عجبتنى كل الردود 

لانى بشوف ان الفن شىء عظيم جداااااااااا

 الفن الراقى  اسمى انواع الفن  بدليل انه موجود لغايه اللحظه دى 

ممكن الاغنيه تفكرك بشىء جميل ويكون لها ذكرى فى حياتك 

وممكن لو زعلان او متضايق اغنيه تخليك تعيش  فى نفس الجو

اما الفن الهابط ده اسفاف  ومش بيعيش  والكليبات  الهابطه 

ده مش فن  ولا يليق

ربنا معاك 




​


----------



## ميرنا (6 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل ​
> 
> طبعا انا عجبتنى كل الردود ​
> لانى بشوف ان الفن شىء عظيم جداااااااااا​
> ...


 والنبى كبير يا نون قعدت ساعه افتكر فى كلمه اسفاف دى معرفتش


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

antonius قال:


> انا اعتبر الفن امر عظيم ...
> مشكلتي هي مع من يستخدمه لغرض شرير...!
> ولكن هذا برأيي لا يجب ان يجعلنا نرفضه كاملا...وانما نكون حذرين فيما نسمع



حبيبي أ/ أنطونيوس ..

أشكرك لرأيك المدعم للفن الراقى والمُنهى عن الفن المتدنى ..

الموضوع ينحصر فى الأتى أن الفن الراقى ليس قاصراً على فن الترانيم الروحية ولم يكن من الصحيح أن نصف فن العالم بالجهل وهذا ماتم ذكره فى موضوع " أيه أغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟" ..

وهنا الأختلاف فى الرأى بيننا وبين تلك الموضوع ..

أشكرك لرأيك ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *موضوع مهم
> متابع...
> *​



حبيبى يُشرفنى متابعتك ..

لى رجاء عندك متحرمنيش من رأيك الغالى ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> المشكلة مش فى الاغانى المشكلة انا رد فعل الاغانى والكليبات دى عليا بيكون ازاى انا فى حاجات بشوفها اكتر من اقوم خالص من قدام التلفزيون حجات تقرف بجد عرض  مش اغانى دى الكليبات الاغانى هى فينها اصلا فين الناس اللى بتغنى اصلا دا بقو اكتر من الهم على القلب واحد يقول خيانه والتانى يقول حب عالمى والتالت يغنى للمرتب والرابع للسجاير مش هو دا اللى بدور عليه انا حتى الاغانى عن الحب مفهوم خاطىء
> اانا بدور على حاجة عدله اسمعها مش لاقيه انا من وجهه نظرى لما بسمع ام كلثوم ولا حليم ولا عبد الوهاب دى الناس اللى بتعرف تغنى بجد كلام محترم موسيقى مش اوفر لما بسمعهممش بفكر غير فى خطيبى وقتهاانما بزمة انا راضية ضميركم تروح تسمع اغنية للحمار ولا بكره اسرائيل شعبولا تعملو ايه احنا فى زمن الفن الهابط مفيش اساسا لا صوت ولا لحن وقرفونا كل شوية مغنى ولا 10 يطبعو نفسى اعرف مقايس اختيارهم ايه يجو يشوفو مرنمينا صوت ولحن



أختى ميرنا ..

أولاً : أشكرك لوجودك وردك ..

ثانياً : أتمنالك كل سعادة فى حياتك المُقبلة وربنا يكللها بالنجاح ..

ثالثاً : أختى أنا مش بدافع عن الأغانى خاصة ولكن عن الفن الراقى عموماً ..

أنا طبعاً ضد الفن الذى يُـثير الغرائز لأنه خرج عن هدف الفن الذى يسمو بالروح وهو مانطلق عليه بـ "الفن المتدنى" ..

*لكن يوجد أيضاً الأن فنانين يقدموا فن حقيقى لم يكن زمن الفن الحقيقى أنتهى ولكنه موجود بدليل أنكِ تستطيعى أن تميزى بين الفن المتدنى والفن الراقى ..*

أختلاف الرأى ينحصر فى الأتى :

وأن الفن الراقى ليس قاصراً على الترانيم الروحية فقط  وليس من الصحيح أن نصف فن العالم بالجهل  وهو ما جاء بموضوع " أيه أغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟ " ..

طبعاً أؤيدك فى رأيك المدعم للفن الراقى مثل الموسيقى الكلاسيك و بعض الأغانى المـُعبرة عن المشاعر ..  

وهو المطلوب  إثباته ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> اولا احيك يا مينا علي طرحك للموضوع الشائك كتير
> 
> احنا طبعا كلنا عارفين اني مفيش عندنا شئ اسمه حرام وحلال
> احنا عندنا يليق بيا اعمله ومش يليق مش اعمله
> ...



الحقيقة أشكرك على التحية الجميلة ..ولكن .. من يستحق التحية أكثر مِنى هو أخى/أختى marcelino لأنه هو الذى أثار جدلاً بموضوعه ..

كل التحية لشخصه الكريم ..

أختى أنا أؤيدك فى أن هناك فن راقى أخر متدنى ..

أؤيدك فى عدم وجود مبدأ الحلال والحرام بالمسيحية ..

نحن الأن ندافع عن الفن الراقى ..

الموضوع ينحصر فى الأتى 

أن الفن الراقى لم يكن قاصراً على الترانيم الروحية ولم يكن من الصحيح وصف فن العالم بالجهل وهو ما جاء ذكره فى موضوع " أيه أغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟ " ..

معنى كلامك أنكِ تؤيدى مبدأ الأعتراف بالفن الراقى الهادف الذى يبتعد عن إثارة الغرائز ..

أشكرك لرأيك ولوجودك ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> انا من رأيى ان الاغانى اللى تخاطب القلب والوجدان بكلمات راقية وموسيقى غير صاخبة هادئة مفيش مشكلةمنها
> اما الاغانى اللى تخاطب الغرائز بكلمات او حركات زيى الفيديو كليب  طبعا لايليق باولاد الملك التعامل معاها



أ/ جرجس منير ..

أشكرك لرأيك ولوجودك ..

أؤيدك فى رأيك بالكامل ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *لن اتحدث عن سياسة التحريم لان اخوتى غطوا ووفوا فى هذه النقطه
> وانا ومن وجهة نظرى المتواضعه ارى الفن كما ارى اى شىء اخر سلاح ذو حدين أو كالعمله التى لها وجهان
> فجهاز الكمبيوتر مثلا من الممكن  استخدامه فى اشياء مفيده ومن الممكن ان يستخدم فى اشياء ضاره
> والسكين الذى نستخدمه فى تقطيع الطعام ممكن ان يستخدم كوسيلة قتل
> ...



أ/ دونا نبيل ..

أشكرك لرأيك المؤيد للفن الراقى ..

المشكلة تنحصر فى 

أن الفن الراقى لم يكن قاصراً على الترانيم الروحية ولم يكن من الصحيح وصف فن العالم بالجهل وهذا ما جاء ذكره فى موضوع " أيه أغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟" ..

طبعاً يُشرفنى مُتابعتك للموضوع والأراء والرد عليها أذا أردتى ..  

نورتى الموضوع ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انت تستحق تقيم يا مينا علي فتحك للنقاش الجيد  دة
> 
> احنا في المسيحية مفيش مسالة حرام وحلال
> 
> ...



فى البداية أشكرك لكلامك الرقيق والجميل ..

أشكرك لرأيك المؤيد لأهمية الفن الراقى وأن الفن الراقى ليس قاصراً على الترانيم الروحية ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوعك رائع جدا يا مينا
> فى مره من مرات حضورى لاجتماع قداسه البابا
> بعت له سؤال وهو
> هل الاغانى حرام ام لا ؟؟
> ...



حبيبى أشكرك لوجودك ..

أنا أؤيدك فى عدم وجود مبدأ الحلال والحرام بالمسيحية ..

لم يكن الفن الراقى قاصراً فقط على الترانيم الروحية ..

ولكن هناك فن راقى جداً جداً لا يهدف لأثارة الشهوات ولكن هدفه السمو بالروح والتعبير عن المشاعر الجميلة ..

هل تؤيد بوجود فن راقى يسمو بالروح غير الترانيم الروحية مثل الموسيقى عموماً وبعض الأغانى ؟؟

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> طبعا انا عجبتنى كل الردود
> 
> ...



أشكرك لوجودك معانا بالموضوع ..

أشكرك جداً لرأيك المؤيد للفن الراقى وأنه لم يكن قاصراً على الترانيم الروحية ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> هل تؤيد بوجود فن راقى يسمو بالروح غير الترانيم الروحية مثل الموسيقى عموماً وبعض الأغانى ؟؟
> 
> أشكرك ..


 

اوئيد الترنيم الروحيه مثل الموسيقى 
وبعض الاغانى التى لا تهدف إلى اثاره الشهوات​


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مش معنى اني اتشكر الاخ مرسيلنو عالموضوع يعني اوافقه 100%بالرأي
بس اوافقه انك تسمع للترانيم الروحية افضل بكتييييير من انك تسمع اغاني,,,
وانا كأي شخص تاني بسمع موسيقى و اغاني بس الاغاني اللي فيها فن وذوق رفيع من
لحن وكلمات وصوت...ومش الاغاني الايام دي اللي تعتمد عالمظهر والاغراء للاسف المجتمع وبالأخص الشباب بهالزمن اتغييروو كتير بسبب الاغاني الهابطة فنسبة الاغتصاب ارتفعت ونسبة التحرش ارتفعت...حتى فكرتهم عن الحب تغييرت...بسبب المغنيات واغانيهم في الايام دي...

وشكرا الك لطرحك النقاش 
ربنا معك


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> مش معنى اني اتشكر الاخ مرسيلنو عالموضوع يعني اوافقه 100%بالرأي
> بس اوافقه انك تسمع للترانيم الروحية افضل بكتييييير من انك تسمع اغاني,,,
> وانا كأي شخص تاني بسمع موسيقى و اغاني بس الاغاني اللي فيها فن وذوق رفيع من
> لحن وكلمات وصوت...ومش الاغاني الايام دي اللي تعتمد عالمظهر والاغراء للاسف المجتمع وبالأخص الشباب بهالزمن اتغييروو كتير بسبب الاغاني الهابطة فنسبة الاغتصاب ارتفعت ونسبة التحرش ارتفعت...حتى فكرتهم عن الحب تغييرت...بسبب المغنيات واغانيهم في الايام دي...
> ...



أختى أروووجة الموضوع لم يكن الدافع لموضوعى قضية شخصية بينى وبين أخى/أختى marcelino ..

ولكن الموضوع ينحصر فى الأتى 

أن الفن الراقى لم يكن قاصراً على الترانيم الروحية فقط بل ولم يكن من الصحيح وصف فن العالم بالجهل وهذا ماتم ذكره فى موضوع " أيه أغنيتك المفضلة ؟؟ " ..

أختى أنا لم أدافع عن الأغانى بالأخص أنا محور كلامى على الفن الراقى ..

رجاء محبة أقرئى بداية موضوعى ليصلك موقفى الصحيح ..

فى أنتظار عودتك مرة أخرى بالمشاركة لتوضحى موقفك ..

الفن الراقى الذى يسمو بالروح ويعبر عن المشاعر بشكل صحيح بخلاف الترانيم الروحية  ..

هل تؤيدى ذلك أم لا ؟؟

نورتى الموضوع بوجودك فى أنتظارك ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أختى روكا أشكرك لمشاركتك الجميلة ..
> 
> أنا الأغانى مش هى الهدف أنا بتكلم على مبدأ الفن عموماً زى الموسيقى ..
> 
> ...


 
*الفن عموما فيه منه الراقي وفيه منه الغير راقي بس الاهم انا بسمع ايه وتأثيره ايه عليا سواء بالسلب او بالايجاب اني اوافق اني اسمع الفن عموما ممكن الي حد ما الهادي*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا استفدت جدا من راي كل واحد كتب هنا في الموضوع
واحب اقول زي ما رجعا قالت الموضوع بيعتمد علي الشخص نفسة هو عاوز اية من الاغنية
اَلنَّفْسُ الشَّبْعَانَةُ تَدُوسُ الْعَسَلَ وَلِلنَّفْسِ الْجَائِعَةِ كُلُّ مُرٍّ حُلْوٌ. 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اوئيد الترنيم الروحيه مثل الموسيقى
> وبعض الاغانى التى لا تهدف إلى اثاره الشهوات​



حبيبى أشكرك لحوارك ..

أشكرك لرأيك الجيد فى الفن الراقى ولتأييدك لمفهوم الفن الجيد ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *الفن عموما فيه منه الراقي وفيه منه الغير راقي بس الاهم انا بسمع ايه وتأثيره ايه عليا سواء بالسلب او بالايجاب اني اوافق اني اسمع الفن عموما ممكن الي حد ما الهادي*​



أختى روكا ..

كلام جميل جداً ..

أشكرك لتأييدك للفن الراقى ونحن أيضاً ندعو لذلك ولا نحبذ الفن المتدنى ..


----------



## zama (6 نوفمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *انا استفدت جدا من راي كل واحد كتب هنا في الموضوع
> واحب اقول زي ما رجعا قالت الموضوع بيعتمد علي الشخص نفسة هو عاوز اية من الاغنية
> اَلنَّفْسُ الشَّبْعَانَةُ تَدُوسُ الْعَسَلَ وَلِلنَّفْسِ الْجَائِعَةِ كُلُّ مُرٍّ حُلْوٌ.
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



حبيبى و أستاذى ماجد نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميلة ..

بالعكس أنا أستفدت من رأيك ..

الحقيقة أرغب فى معرفة رأيك بالتحديد فى 

الفن الراقى كالموسيقى وبعض الأغانى الذى يسمو بالروح ويعبر بشكل جيد عن مشاعرنا هل تؤيده ؟؟

أم 

الفن الراقى بوجهة نظرك هى الترانيم الروحية فقط ؟؟

أنتظر عودتك ..


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع كله يتلخص فى انى انا هسمع الاغنية وافكر فيها ازاى
بمعنى مش كل واحد بيسمع ترنيمة بيبقى مركز معاها ممكن يكون بيفكر فى شئ تانى
مش بسماع الاغانى او الترانيم هو اللى هيثير الشهوات
كل شخص وطريقة تفكيره فى اللى بيسمعه
اما من ناحية الاغانى فا انا عن نفسى احب اسمع الكلام اللى ليه معنى ويتفهم
وزى ما فى فن هابط فى فن كويس ويتسمع
كله يتلخص فى انا هفكر فى اللى بسمعه ازاى سوا ترنيمة او اغنية

موضوع مهم ومثير للجدل
ميرسى ليك كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## twety (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*بص لو الاغانى متحرمه كانت صدر لها قرار بالتحريم*
*بس نقول رد الكتاب*
*" كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق او تليق "*

*يعنى انا لو سمعت اغنيه  وجوايا مش بحب الاغانى *
*ومكتفيه بتسبيح الهى بس*
*يبقى خلاص المشكله اتحلت *
*يبقى كانى لو عشيت وسط المغنيين مش هتاثر*

*يعنى مثلا دلوقت احنا عايشين فى وسط كله اغانى*
*فى المواصلات اغامى فى الافراح فى المناسيات فى الشوارع *
*فى كل مكان حواليك هتلاقى الاغانى*
*المهم انت نفسك من جواك ايييييييييه ؟*
*بتحب الاغانى وبتتاثر بيها وبتخليك مشغول بيها وبتلهيك عن كل حاجه*
*كده ده يبقى الغلط*
*لكن لما تسمع ومتشتهيش تسمع وكانك مسمعتش متتعلقش بالاغنيه نفسها*
*يبقى عادى ومفيش سبب للتحريم*

*غير ده كله ردى الاخير *
*" النفس الشبعانه تدوس العسل والنفس الجائعه كل مر حلو لها "*

*اللى شبعان بالمسيح مش هيسرح ولا يشتهى اغانى*
*وانت فى العالم لازم يبقى قدامك مغريات كتير علشان تقدر تفوز بالملكوت*
*ولا عاوز تاخد الملكوت بالساهل *

*وبرضه ده مجرد رائى*


----------



## zama (7 نوفمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> الموضوع كله يتلخص فى انى انا هسمع الاغنية وافكر فيها ازاى
> بمعنى مش كل واحد بيسمع ترنيمة بيبقى مركز معاها ممكن يكون بيفكر فى شئ تانى
> مش بسماع الاغانى او الترانيم هو اللى هيثير الشهوات
> كل شخص وطريقة تفكيره فى اللى بيسمعه
> ...



رأى حلو أوى ..

أؤيدك فى كلامك ..

وأشكرك لرأيك المؤيد للفن الراقى ونحن جميعاً ضد الفن المتدنى عديم الفائدة المُثير للشهوات ..


----------



## zama (7 نوفمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *بص لو الاغانى متحرمه كانت صدر لها قرار بالتحريم*
> *بس نقول رد الكتاب*
> *" كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق او تليق "*
> 
> ...



رأيك جميل ..

أؤيدك أنه لا يوجد بالمسيحية حراااااااام وحلال ..

الحقيقة أنا بتكلم عن الفن عموماً مش الأغانى تحديداً ..

الحقيقة كنت عايز أعرف موقفك فى 

هل الفن الراقى قاصراً على الترانيم الروحية فقط ؟؟

هل تؤيدى سماع الموسيقى وبعض الأغانى الهادفة ولا لاء ؟؟

منتظر عودتك للرد ..


----------



## marcelino (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*ردى الكامل هنا*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107417&page=3*​


----------



## zama (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تم الرد يا مارسلينو  على رأيك بالكامل بنفس اللينك ..

رجاء محبة أقرأ الموضوع هنا وأعرف موقفنا ..


----------



## ارووجة (7 نوفمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أختى أروووجة الموضوع لم يكن الدافع لموضوعى قضية شخصية بينى وبين أخى/أختى marcelino ..
> 
> ولكن الموضوع ينحصر فى الأتى
> 
> ...



طبعا انا ضد وصف فن العالم بالجهل..لو وصف فن اليوم بالجهل..أصح...


----------



## zama (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> طبعا انا ضد وصف فن العالم بالجهل..لو وصف فن اليوم بالجهل..أصح...



 أختى أرووجة أشكرك لمرورك الجميل ولرأيك المُـعبر ..

لم يكن فن اليوم كله ذو مستوى متدنى ولكن يوجد أيضاً فن ينتج تلك الأيام ذو قيمة وفن راااقى جداً..

مثل الموسيقى الكلاسيك وبعض الأغانى سواء العربية أو الأجنبية التى تنجح فى التعبير عن المشاعر  بشكل جيد بعيداً عن أثارة الغرائز ..

أشكرك أختى لرأيك المؤيد للفن الراقى ..


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا لاقيت الموضوع كبير والردود اكبر اتخضيت 
ولكن انا شايفه الحل بسيط جداااااااااااااااا 
انتم عمالين تلفوا وتدوروا حواليه 
هو اولا بلا شك مفيش حرام وحلال بالمسيحيه ولكنه يليق ولا يليق
اغانى زمان هى اغانى اليوم الفارق الوحيد هو الصوت والفيديو كليب
طب الانجيل علمنا اى مصدر عثرة نبتعد تعنه
خلاث نبعد عن الفيديو واى صوت وحش منسمعهوش
مفيش ادنى مشكله 
هتقولى اغنيه هابطه مفيش مشكله ياسيدى لقحها فى اى باسكت وانت معدى فى الشارع
ههههههههههههههههههههههه اصل احنا الا نقدر نحمى انفسنا او نعثرها 
مدام الاغانى فى النظر مش كويسه ولا ومينفعش وكدة طب ما التلفزيون العن
والكمبيوتر العن مرتين

لكن احنا الا بنقدر نحول انفسنا عن لعنتها

هكذا الاغانى ان  حابب تسمع حاجه فرفوشه ياسيدى اسمع لكن متتأثرش بيها للجنون او التعلق او تقليد
متخليهاش هى كل حياتك تنام وتصبح عليها

لكن من نفسك تسمع اغنيه اسمع بس تحافظ على نفسك ماهو صوت المغنى مشهيعثر دة الفيديو
ولا الكليمات اصلا الشباب تلوقتى اللفاظهم العن من الا بنسمعه بالاغانى ولكن كاولاد الله 
احفظ نفسك من الانسياق ورائها زى ما قولت متتأثرش بيها 
مان ياسيدى اى شئ فى الدنيا له ايجابيات وسلبيات خلينا بالاجابيات وارمى لسلبيات فى الباسكت

ربنا يحافظ عليكم​*


----------



## zama (10 نوفمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *انا لاقيت الموضوع كبير والردود اكبر اتخضيت
> ولكن انا شايفه الحل بسيط جداااااااااااااااا
> انتم عمالين تلفوا وتدوروا حواليه
> هو اولا بلا شك مفيش حرام وحلال بالمسيحيه ولكنه يليق ولا يليق
> ...



أختى بالمسيح " كيريا " ..

الحقيقة أسعدنى جداً ردك ..

ردك يتميز ببساطته فى الأسلوب وقوة المعنى الناتجة عن رجاحة عقلك وعمق فكرك ..

الحقيقة أشكرك لرأيك المؤيد للفن الراقى البعيد عن العثرات وإثارة الشهوات ..

أشكرك كل الشكر ..


----------



## twety (11 نوفمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> رأيك جميل ..
> 
> أؤيدك أنه لا يوجد بالمسيحية حراااااااام وحلال ..
> 
> ...


 
*يعنى انت كده قصدك على عنصر الاغانى او الترانيم بس من الفن*
*بص بالنسبه للاغانى ممكن كلام الاغنيه يشدنى*
*كلام بس لكن الفديو كليب بتاعها غالبا مش بيشدنى اطلاقا*
*لكن فى كلمات اغانى بتكون حلوة ومعزيه وتمشى مع مواقف كتير فى حياتى*
*دى لغايه فترة فاتت كنت ممكن اسمعها*
*لكن انا الحقيقه دلوقت مريحه نفسى من موضوع الاغانى ده وبطلت اسمعها خالص*
*لا على الكمبيوتر ولا على الدش*
*وخصوصا بعد ما القنوات المسيحيه نزلت على النايل سات*


----------



## zama (11 نوفمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *يعنى انت كده قصدك على عنصر الاغانى او الترانيم بس من الفن*
> *بص بالنسبه للاغانى ممكن كلام الاغنيه يشدنى*
> *كلام بس لكن الفديو كليب بتاعها غالبا مش بيشدنى اطلاقا*
> *لكن فى كلمات اغانى بتكون حلوة ومعزيه وتمشى مع مواقف كتير فى حياتى*
> ...



أولاًَ :أشكرك للرد والعودة مرة أخرى ..

أنا لم أهتم بالكليبات لأنها ليس هدفها للفن ولكن لأغراض تجارية ..

أعتقد هتقدرى تسمعى طول اليوم القنوات الدينية فى رأيئ لابد من التنوع لمتابعة جميع أنواع الأخبار والأحداث ..

وفى نفس الوقت وجهة نظرك أنا أحترمها جداً ..

وأشكرك لرأيك المؤيد للفن الراقى و طبعاً سماع الترانيم شئ جميل جداً جداً ..


----------

